# COD5 beta code?



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Do any of you kind people have a spare beta code you could give me? I've tried several different sites but always seem to be too late by the time I get to sign up.

Thanks
Clarke


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

I need one of these too, im dying to play it but i carnt find a code anywhere


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i think all the codes are done and dusted boys  sorry.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

But it is fantastic though!!

Roll on November 14th 

Johnny


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I bought mine on ebay fof a £5 well worth it:thumb:


----------

